# Why did it smell so bad??



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I uh..

Okay so we met in the motel and i stripped her down and dove in.

Then.

Well i went in a few times and











I uh... well she said Whats Wrong I said nuthin...

And then the third time I guess it started to taste like my spit?

Please explain? Should I just spit all over it before I dive in so that this happens quicker?
Or... maybe I could just drop a glass of water on her and be like I gotta cool this thing down!

I've seen a thread like this before.. and girls were like...Oh it turns me off when you ask questions like that
and im just like

_help me understand..._, does what food i give her first effect it?

Maybe it was the motel sheets?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

it means she likes you. we secrete a pungent odor in such a scenario.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Why the baby. Omg. Why.

I got confused briefly and thought you were talking about changing diapers.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

ohhhh i c

i just held my breath for a while lol


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

when l'm really into someone l smell like canned dogfood down there.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

That's cool I'll just be prepared next time


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I imagine if she didn't have a chance to shower first, then that could contribute to the smell. It's a warm and sometimes moist area down there, and places like that tend to easily start to smell bad. One you had been having sex for a little while, then the natural lubrication released and the sex itself, might have cleared away what was causing the bad smell. 

That's my ignorant male perspective on these matters, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

aw you poor, sweet men.

no, she ain't right. she has a problem. sorry for your experience master wolf LMAO.

umm...it's either a bacterial, yeast, or STD issue >_> most likely not STD but who knows.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Dunno.

Refuse to go down there.

You never know what might be lurking.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> aw you poor, sweet men.
> 
> no, she ain't right. she has a problem. sorry for your experience master wolf LMAO.
> 
> umm...it's either a bacterial, yeast, or STD issue >_> most likely not STD but who knows.


Why didn't you tell him this in the first place? He may have read your first response, gone away and had sex with her again and completely missed your warning. He could be doing it right now. You could have saved him, but you didn't


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, this was just the thread to walk into when I'm preparing food.

In a perfect world, twat would taste like kiwi. Mmm, furry, juicy, slightly sour, scoop-out-some-goodness kiwi. That's my vision of heaven.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Well, this was just the thread to walk into when I'm preparing food.
> 
> In a perfect world, twat would taste like kiwi. Mmm, furry, juicy, slightly sour, scoop-out-some-goodness kiwi. That's my vision of heaven.


In my experience, they've always tasted fine and smelt fine. Maybe not as awesome as kiwi fruit, but fine.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Luke said:


> Why didn't you tell him this in the first place? He may have read your first response, gone away and had sex with her again and completely missed your warning. He could be doing it right now. You could have saved him, but you didn't


l love male vagina talk :kitteh:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

err-l mean, male talk _about_ vaginas. lady vaginas.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l love male vagina talk :kitteh:


Did you know that in the embryonic stage of development, the female clitoris and the male penis are essentially the same organ? Once they are exposed to hormones, they take on different shapes. In this way, the female clitoris could be thought of as a penis and the male penis could be thought of as a clitoris. Although externally, the clitoris appears to be a small nub on the upper portion of the vagina, internally it forms a small but visible shaft just above the nub, which is also an erogenous zone, it then extends down to below the pelvic bone. Due to the highly sensitive nature of the external part of the clitoris, stimulating the clitoral shaft instead, is often a key aspect to pleasing a women, yet is often overlooked. This is especially true when using your hands rather than your tounge.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Luke said:


> In my experience, they've always tasted fine and smelt fine. Maybe not as awesome as kiwi fruit, but fine.


Always suspected you were far the more cunning linguist than I.

But man, kiwi would be awesome though. It would add whole new meaning to the phrase "fruit of one's loins". :laughing:


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

As far as I know, this could be the result of either smth she ate , not being clean or that she's not healthy. 

I found this :

"If the vaginal flora is disrupted, pathogenic bacteria proliferate, resulting in bacterial vaginosis. This type of proliferation tends to increase the number of bacteria normally present in the vagina causing unpleasant fishy vaginal odor. Certain contraceptives and foreign body in vagina can provoke vaginal odor and other major health issues. Vaginal and anal intercourse alternation during the same session can cause vaginal infection resulting in vaginal odor. Though rare, diet can affect the smell of your vagina. In some cases of vaginal odor, eating a healthy diet (eating fruit and vegetables abundantly) can remediate the condition without any medical treatment"


Hope it helps.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

So.....this will make a good heads up for the future.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

you kept going, better than me . but i guess itd be difficult when youre that far in. good luck.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

She should have washed. Or maybe she has a problem like the above mentioned.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/119707-not-cleaning-your-vagina-movement.html
> 
> This is the thread I'm referencing btw.


Gosh. That's the funniest most fucking hilarious thread I've ever read in PerC! :laughing:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

J Squirrel said:


> I don't think putting salt in there is a good idea...


How about salt and pepper?


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> How about salt and pepper?


Might help it taste better.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Who is "we" exactly?


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

Grim said:


> A friend of mine tells a story of the first time he went down on a woman. Says he was doing ok right up until *he found something like a noodle.* Not knowing what he should be doing... *He slurped it up.* Wasn't until some time later, new woman, new experiences, that he came to realize that's not normal.


For the life of me, I wish I had never read this.

How will I ever eat chicken noodle soup in peace again?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

smallpeas said:


> For the life of me, I wish I had never read this.
> 
> How will I ever eat chicken noodle soup in peace again?



Years of therapy.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> Gosh. That's the funniest most fucking hilarious thread I've ever read in PerC! :laughing:


I dated a girl who never soaped up down there and she smelled great ;D 

No odor or anything. I commented on how non-fishmarkety she smelled and she said that not washing with soap was the key.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Grim said:


> A friend of mine tells a story of the first time he went down on a woman. Says he was doing ok right up until he found something like a noodle. Not knowing what he should be doing... He slurped it up. Wasn't until some time later, new woman, new experiences, that he came to realize that's not normal.
> 
> The things people get themselves into because they don't speak up...


I... err... huh... 

 

...excuse me....


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> I dated a girl who never soaped up down there and she smelled great ;D
> 
> No odor or anything. I commented on how non-fishmarkety she smelled and she said that not washing with soap was the key.


Using a soap is not suitable for washing the vagina. It's just useless, and it would harm the PH level of vagina.

Lactoserum (like Lactic Acid) is better suited for it.

EDIT: There's a brand called Lactacyd.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> it means she likes you. we secrete a pungent odor in such a scenario.












Also note that sloppy BJs are great.....
...Wait.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

education. 

Good pussy is a WONDERFUL thing. Much better than kiwi. And being direct, most women want their pussy to smell and taste good. And, I would bet most women don't smell their own pussy.

So, 101. So there you are nibbling on her boobs. Run a finger down there and see if she is wet. You can be a bit subtle. then bring the finger up by your nose and sniff while you are nibbling on the boob. If things smell great, proceed.
If not, then you know what not to do. Cuz once you are down there, pretty hard to exit gracefully.

Cottage cheese type stuff is a yeast infection. 
antibiotics are a bad thing. 
Lack of showers are always bad. Hot tubs are a great way to freshen up and the vast majority of women learn to shower if they are not fresh before romps.

Likewise, I shower and use antiperspirant in my armpits.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't read all the comments- but here is my answer: that's not right. Something was wrong.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> education.
> 
> Good pussy is a WONDERFUL thing. Much better than kiwi. And being direct, most women want their pussy to smell and taste good. And, I would bet most women don't smell their own pussy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, geesh. Great info. And when it came down to it-that much smell combined with a lack of kissing ability, pretty much ruined it. We're through *shrugs


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Grim said:


> A friend of mine tells a story of the first time he went down on a woman. Says he was doing ok right up until he found something like a noodle. Not knowing what he should be doing... He slurped it up. Wasn't until some time later, new woman, new experiences, that he came to realize that's not normal.
> 
> The things people get themselves into because they don't speak up...


:shocked:

This is horrendous. HORRENDOUS!! 

I seriously got nauseous reading this. The descriptive nature of the phrase "slurped it up"...I think that did it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread is a perfect example of social deterioration.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Men and Women should BOTH wash first down there before exchanging those types of favors. That's where you went wrong, among other things, I'm sure.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

Master Wolf said:


> Yeah, geesh. Great info. And when it came down to it-that much smell combined with a lack of kissing ability, pretty much ruined it. *We're through **shrugs


So, I guess that means you're on to #2 of the 7 girls you were trying to date.?







Lady #1 = no longer relationship material


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

smallpeas said:


> So, I guess that means you're on to #2 of the 7 girls you were trying to date.?
> 
> Lady #1 = no longer relationship material


Hah, yes she was the first, the second we got on an argument on the phone and she started seeing someone else, the third didnt give me enough attention, the fourth i didnt follow up on, the fifth i rainchecked, the 6th i put on my volleyball team, i forget who the 7th from that post was but there've been a couple more since then but... online dating is getting old, im gonna have to start learning to break the ice with people without the help of online soon

lol ur funny


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

Master Wolf said:


> Hah, yes she was the first, the second we got on an argument on the phone and she started seeing someone else, the third didnt give me enough attention, the fourth i didnt follow up on, the fifth i rainchecked, the 6th i put on my volleyball team, i forget who the 7th from that post was but there've been a couple more since then but... online dating is getting old, *im gonna have to start learning to break the ice with people without the help of online* soon
> 
> lol ur funny


I was wondering what the update to that thread was. Let the readers know! 




I think the bolded is a good plan.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Grim said:


> A friend of mine tells a story of the first time he went down on a woman. Says he was doing ok right up until he found something like a noodle. Not knowing what he should be doing... He slurped it up. Wasn't until some time later, new woman, new experiences, that he came to realize that's not normal.
> 
> The things people get themselves into because they don't speak up...


HE did what???????!!!!! Ewwww!!!


----------

